# Blackguards von Daedalic



## Foxwood (8. November 2013)

Hallo allerseits. 

Ich bin Gestern auf Steam über eine Early Alpha gestoßen, und zwar von einem rundenbasierten Action-RPG. "Blackguards" von Daedalic. Die Jungs habe ich noch in guter Erinnerung, also habe ich mich näher mit dem Spiel beschäftigt und muss sagen, dass es sehr vielversprechend aussieht. Hat das jemand von euch auf dem Schirm? Ich zögere noch etwas, weil es so unvermittelt aufgetaucht ist. Was denkt ihr? Hier der Link: http://store.steampowered.com/app/249650/


----------



## Schrottinator (8. November 2013)

Ich bin zur Zeit am Überlegen, ob ich es mir schon zum Early Access hole. Die Chancen stehen gar nicht mal so schlecht. Ich möchte mir aber vorher noch einen Eindruck davon verschaffen, wie der Entwicklungsstand der EA-Version ist.


----------



## Foxwood (12. November 2013)

Es gibt mittlerweile wohl schon einige Let'sPlays und recht gute Reviews. Du hast also reichlich Gelegenheit, Dich zu informieren. :-) Ich spiele es nun seit einigen Tagen und ich bin ziemlich begeistert.


----------



## Foxwood (15. November 2013)

Hier ist übrigens ein sehr nettes Hintergrund-Video vom Entwicklerstudio :-)
Klick mich


----------



## Foxwood (28. November 2013)

Mittlerweile ist Akt 2 veröffentlicht worden und die Entwickler sind sehr aktiv in den Steam-Foren unterwegs. Das Spiel entwickelt sich in eine sehr gute Richtung, kann ich nicht anders sagen.


----------



## Foxwood (6. Dezember 2013)

Huhu

Mittlerweile ist auch eine Collectors Edition angekündigt worden, mit vielen sehr interessanten Inhalten. Schaut mal hier: 

Exklusive Höhlendrachen-Statue, über zwölf cm groß
Artbook mit exklusiven Artworks und Hintergrundinformationen auf 144 Seiten
Wendeposter mit detaillierter Karte Süd-Aventuriens und den Blackguards
Drei exklusive Ingame-Waffen: Schwert, Hammer und Bogen
Offizieller Soundtrack
Handbuch mit Tipps und Tricks
Spiele-DVD

Komplette Meldung

Und 60,- € finde ich ziemlich fair dafür. Alleine so ein Tipps & Tricks-Buch kommt ja schon 20-30 Euro.


----------



## Ogil (13. Dezember 2013)

Eigentlich ist das ja ein Spiel das ich auch noch auf dem Schirm bzw. in der Wunschliste hatte - aber nachdem ich heute das RPS-Preview dazu gelesen habe, weiss ich nicht mehr so richtig...


----------



## Foxwood (19. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Ogil

Ich kann den Eindruck dieses Reviews nicht bestätigen, ich habe bisher großen Spaß an dem Spiel. Kürzlich ist auch Akt 3 herausgekommen und das Feedback ist fantastisch. Eventuell möchtest Du dir ja einen Eindruck über ein Let's Play verschaffen. Ist zwar über Akt 1, aber hilft dir vielleicht, deine Meinung zu bilden/finden :-)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tH2GJ04VyU


----------



## Foxwood (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe hier etwas gefunden, was Dich vielleicht interessieren könnte: Daedalic hat einen Trailer mit Spieler-Feedback veröffentlicht, was eine coole Idee ist, wie ich finde.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVX78l1tLUg


----------



## Foxwood (7. Januar 2014)

Kapitel 4 kam jetzt über die Feiertage heraus UND Daedalic hat einen Video-Guide herausgebracht. Ich finde das super, dass die Jungs dort auch über Weihnachten/Neujahr an dem Spiel arbeiten und uns mit Futter versorgen :-)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxQU82JtL24


----------

